# Adopted maltese - sneaky & aggressive, please help



## sissy (Nov 14, 2008)

About 3 wks ago, I adopted my 3rd maltese. He's about 2 ys old, weighing in at 4 lbs and very sweet, but also sneaky and bites strangers or family.
Since bringing him into our home we have gotten him to get along with our other 2 Malteses, at first he wanted to attack them, now he wants to play, but they ignore him. My main problem is that whenever anyone comes in, he gets very aggressive. We have asked family and friends to ignore him when coming in the door, and wait for him to come to them, but not to touch or pet him. He will finally wag his tail and act like everything is okay, but without warning will try to bite them. He jumped up and nipped both grandchildren from the back as they walked through the room, without showing any behavior before. Family and strangers have tried treats, by throwing them to him when he comes near and then finally when he acts okay and comes with a wagging tail, will give a treat by hand, "but", he acts like he wants them to play or pet him, then without warning will try to bite them. He's very lovable with my husband and I and also my daughter who comes over, but we can't seem to get him to stop being aggressive to others. He's very sneaky with his aggrssiveness. Any ideas? I welcome any advice. Kathy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Kathy - you need either a great trainer or a behaviorist, right away. If he's showing signs of agression, and biting, that's serious stuff that must be addressed. He could bite the wrong person, and you could have a lawsuit on your hands and possibly have to put him down.  Before it gets to that point, please get a behaviorist! Your vet may be able to recommend one.

Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First, bless you for adopting this special little boy. I'm no expert, but I there are many on here that can help you on your way.

I did have a malt (who was I believe a mix), who had aggresive problems. Agression to me equates to fear. Do you know his background? Was he abused? I think I would call your vet and ask for a reccomendation of a behavorist, to help the little guy not be fearful anymore.

I do wish you all the best, and congrats on your new very special little boy. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 6 2008, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684121


> Hi Kathy - you need either a great trainer or a behaviorist, right away. If he's showing signs of agression, and biting, that's serious stuff that must be addressed. He could bite the wrong person, and you could have a lawsuit on your hands and possibly have to put him down. Before it gets to that point, please get a behaviorist! Your vet may be able to recommend one.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I agree 100%. Since he is a rescue, you have no idea what his background is. He may have been abused at some point which caused his aggression. Did you get him from a rescue group? Was he fostered first and evaluated before being placed into your home?

Biting is serious business as Bonnie's Mom said. Even a little dog can do serious damage to a child's face. Having an aggressive dog is like having a loaded gun in your house and having grandchildren around makes this situation even worse.

Please consult a professional asap and have him evaluated. You should also contact the rescue organization you got him from to let them know what is going on.


----------



## sissy (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks to all who answered my call for help. The only history we have is that my adopted male maltese was brought into the local Humane Society with another maltese female and a 3 mth old maltese puppy! We assume that my male and the female may be litter mates and the puppy, their child! My grandaughter n law has the female and another lady took the puppy. When my daughter called me that the Malteses were at the shelter I rushed over--- the puppy was taken 1st, then I decided to take the male, but hated to leave the female, so my daughter took it for the grandaughter n law-- so I had 5 Malteses for a week, whoa!!!!
At the shelter the malteses were at the back of the cage, scared and very aggressive, long matted hair, covered in feces and urin and very skinny! We had to take the dogs out of the cage with a towel, so they couldn't bite. We were told the adults were about 2 yrs old, and the people that brought them to the shelter in a cage were as dirty and nasty as the dogs. Why would someone have these 3 maltese, not care for them and then dump them at the shelter!
I worked with both the adults, cleaned them up, got them to trust me, but can't get my male to not be aggressive with others. The adult female, is a sweet heart also, but afraid of strangers, but doesn't offer to bite if left alone or won't attack--- where my male if not watched, will bite you when you least expect it.
He is such a sweet heart in all other ways. We think these dogs were never out of a cage, the pads on their feet felt like newborn baby. When taken out doors, they were scared to death, and acted like they had never seen grass. The slightest noise scared them to death! I have a kennel attached to my house with a dog door from the inside. The male now goes outside with my other 2 malteses, took some work for him, but he now has the idea down.
My other concern is that my male is 4 lbs, and every bone in his body feels like it's coming through his skin, I took him to the Vet and we are trying to build him up with Purina EN, he's very active and eats good, but he has very little mussel or fat over his bones. I've always used Science Diet-- but I have another male that has seizures, I read on your list about the rosemary in dog food may contribute to his seizures, now I need to find a good dog food that will benefit all 3 of the malteses-- any ideas? I've also found a Vet, that can help me with the male and his behavior issues. Sorry this is so long--- Kathy


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

It sounds like there could very well be a lot of abuse in this poor babies past. I definitely agree with the others. I would try a find a trainer that uses positive training methods and see if he/she can help you. It's so wonderful that you've taken this boy into your home and I really hope that you are able to find help. I can't understand those people that dumped them off. The thought of dropping my two off at a shelter makes me physically ill.


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE (sissy @ Dec 6 2008, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684119


> About 3 wks ago, I adopted my 3rd maltese. He's about 2 ys old, weighing in at 4 lbs and very sweet, but also sneaky and bites strangers or family.
> Since bringing him into our home we have gotten him to get along with our other 2 Malteses, at first he wanted to attack them, now he wants to play, but they ignore him. My main problem is that whenever anyone comes in, he gets very aggressive. We have asked family and friends to ignore him when coming in the door, and wait for him to come to them, but not to touch or pet him. He will finally wag his tail and act like everything is okay, but without warning will try to bite them. He jumped up and nipped both grandchildren from the back as they walked through the room, without showing any behavior before. Family and strangers have tried treats, by throwing them to him when he comes near and then finally when he acts okay and comes with a wagging tail, will give a treat by hand, "but", he acts like he wants them to play or pet him, then without warning will try to bite them. He's very lovable with my husband and I and also my daughter who comes over, but we can't seem to get him to stop being aggressive to others. He's very sneaky with his aggrssiveness. Any ideas? I welcome any advice. Kathy[/B]


I don't know if you have ever watched the show - It's me or the dog on the animal channel - many times she is shown training a dog on how to behave at the door. Just briefly before the door is opened she makes the dog(s) sit - it the dog doesn't not sit she will not open the door. If the dogs sits it's given a small treat, praise and must remain in the sit position. The person at the door is let in. If the dog breaks the sit position the person goes back outside. This is done until the dog understands what is asked of him. Once the person is inside and the dog has behaved the person should walk passed the dog ignoring him for a while. This can be practiced with family members or a friend on a daily bases until the dog understands. If you try this while you are at the door remain calm and stress free. They can sense if you are tense during the training.

site - victoria stilwell.com

http://www.victoriastilwell.com/

If your little one shows any aggression towards anyone that person should turn their backs to him with their arms folded and no eye contact and remaining still until he walks away or backs down.

After reading his story...he and the others must have been treated so badly :O(. It will take time to train him but I know he will catch on. Thank you for giving him and the others a loving homes.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just want to give you a hug, and your new baby :grouphug: 

Of all the fur-babies in the world, these type of babies are extra extra extra special. They have so much love to give, but because of what they experienced, it is hard to for them to be trusting to show it. I am so glad he is in your loving arms.
So glad your vet is going to help you out.

There is also a show, that I try and watch all the time, "The dog Whisper". Ceaser is AMAZING.

http://www.cesarmillaninc.com/dogwhisperer/

There is not one dog, that he has not been able to rebilatate.

Let us know how you are coming along.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*How sad for that little guy and Bless your hearts!! Sounds to me like they came from a puppy mill type of situation...no human contact, no bounderies, no outside, no love. How sad for the three of them and how lucky to be in your loving home.

I am definitely no expert but there are a lot on here who are, but I do know that you have to treat this one as if he were a puppy starting out and train as if it were day one.

My Ralphie was a rescue and he came with a lot of issues and fear biting was one of them, so was food aggression. He is the most loving little boy that you will ever want to meet now but it took us months to gain his trust and love. Every now and then he gets afraids when he meets someone new but I tell them to ignore him and when he is ready he will greet them and it works for Ralphie. Pacino also helped in his rehabilitation.

I would definitely get a behaviorist but each milestone that he gets to will fill your heart with pride and a feeling that I can't even describe but it definitely feels great! Ralphie never stops wagging his tail and he always smiles! Yes, my boy smiles. And best of all....he and his brother, Pacino, make us smile.

Good luck,
Marie, Pacino & Ralpphie*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I actually would recommend against using Milan's methods with this dog. Physically assertive methods are contraindicated for fearful dogs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 9 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686293


> I actually would recommend against using Milan's methods with this dog. Physically assertive methods are contraindicated for fearful dogs.[/B]



That's a very good point to think about. I thought Milan used calm assertive methods, not physical. Another words, to let the dog know, they don't have to be in charge, and there is nothing to be fearful of. He just seems to use quiet body language, so as to calm the dog. But your right, and it is something to think about. We had a dickens of a time with my Flakey (RIP), but we did manage to calm a lot of his fearful assertivenes, but there was still some that remained. It's a hard one to overcome on your own, and we should have consulted a behavoirst, but we did ask our vet for advice, and followed it. A great deal of Flakey's issues, was largely my husbands and my fault, from lack of knowledge, when we first brought him home.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 10 2008, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686674


> That's a very good point to think about. I thought Milan used calm assertive methods, not physical. Another words, to let the dog know, they don't have to be in charge, and there is nothing to be fearful of. He just seems to use quiet body language, so as to calm the dog. But your right, and it is something to think about. We had a dickens of a time with my Flakey (RIP), but we did manage to calm a lot of his fearful assertivenes, but there was still some that remained. It's a hard one to overcome on your own, and we should have consulted a behavoirst, but we did ask our vet for advice, and followed it. A great deal of Flakey's issues, was largely my husbands and my fault, from lack of knowledge, when we first brought him home.[/B]


Physical contact and "flooding" are two techniques he often uses on his shows. Both are contraindicated for a fearful dog. Assertiveness or dominance theory are quite outdated and have been proven false in scientific studies (the original wolf study where the ideas came from was flawed). 

Faster and more permanent progress can be made using positive methods to give the dog confidence and appropriate outlets for its worries.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 10 2008, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686825


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Dec 10 2008, 02:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686674





> That's a very good point to think about. I thought Milan used calm assertive methods, not physical. Another words, to let the dog know, they don't have to be in charge, and there is nothing to be fearful of. He just seems to use quiet body language, so as to calm the dog. But your right, and it is something to think about. We had a dickens of a time with my Flakey (RIP), but we did manage to calm a lot of his fearful assertivenes, but there was still some that remained. It's a hard one to overcome on your own, and we should have consulted a behavoirst, but we did ask our vet for advice, and followed it. A great deal of Flakey's issues, was largely my husbands and my fault, from lack of knowledge, when we first brought him home.[/B]


Physical contact and "flooding" are two techniques he often uses on his shows. Both are contraindicated for a fearful dog. Assertiveness or dominance theory are quite outdated and have been proven false in scientific studies (the original wolf study where the ideas came from was flawed). 

Faster and more permanent progress can be made using positive methods to give the dog confidence and appropriate outlets for its worries.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gotch ya. Makes a great deal of sense.


----------

